# How do people have fullfilling lives working full-time?



## SilentLyric

I mean, I get why people work full-time, most of us don't have a choice and need to in order to survive and pay the bills.

But how can you have a life when most of the time you spend is doing a job you hate, and the little free time you get is spent recovering from work? How is there any time to devote to yourself when most time is spent to a company that makes money off your grueling work?

And when you talk to people, unless you have interesting job, you won't be able to talk to them well because you won't have enough time to do your hobbies as much as you should, or have life experiences in general. It makes it harder to connect with people if you want to connect with people serious about their interests/passions.

In short: *Working full time becomes your life. And That is depress life.*

Ok, I have to go to my job like a good worker sheep. Bye. Will look at this later.


----------



## nubly

I get off at 3pm. Gives me plenty of free time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

MMMhmm. I 100% agree. It's depressing for me to think most of my life will be spent doing something I hate. Surrounded by people I dislike. I'm lucky if 10% of my time is with people I love doing things I love. It's unfair for me to think we work 5 days but are only free 2 days of the week. Since being employed I can't pursue my hobbies at all because like you said, when you get home from work it's all about recovering from the day. And before you know it's bedtime. Wake up, rinse & repeat.

I think my only solution is working a job I love. I'm hoping to retrain and work with my main passion which is animals. Yah I'm probably going to be earning significantly less. But if i enjoy what I'm doing it's all that matters because I'm going to be spending my whole life doing it. 

I just cant wait to be retired!!


----------



## gumballhead

Well, there's weekends. It depends on how "full time" you are. Standard 40 hour weeks still leave quite a bit of time for you to socialize in the evening or whatever.


----------



## ilsr

I didn't. I spent much of my time after hours mostly sleeping off the stress of wackos and jerks at work, often repeating in my head what I failed at socially , or what latest snub happened to me like I had OCD.


----------



## Skeletra

24 hours in a day.
Work for 8
Sleep for 6
10 hours left.
2 hours to make food (buy groceries, breakfast, lunch and dinner)
1 hours to clean and organize (laundry, house, dishes)
5 hours to do hobbies
1 hour to groom self and pets
1 hour for fluff and misc
Not social but still a full life if you ask me.

Saturday and Sunday 24 hours to self.

8 hours of work a day earns enough to take some weeks off to vacation. 2-3 weeks for yourself.
It also earns enough to raise kids parly, buy clothes that you use to look and feel nice and identify yourself with, and supplies for your hobbies and exitening food you want to work with or try out to feel like you have a full life.

I don't think you can have a full life unemployed. Or maybe you can. But _I_ can't.
Really depends what your definition of a full life is and what your standards are.


----------



## JDsays

@SilentLyric
I think when you do the work to help others or you do the work to support people in your family, you can have a meaningful life even if you have a soul-sucking thankless job. It's cliche to say people want to do their jobs to help others or to support their families, but it's a general truth for a majority of people that have these monotonous grueling jobs. A person has to go beyond themselves into something greater to really have a fulfilling life. The problem is thinking that having meaning and enjoyment in life can only come from doing something for only yourself.










I think this picture from The Simpsons of Homer's workstation at The Nuclear Plant illustrates my point.


----------



## SouthFL

Work gives you something to do. I hate just sitting at the house and if I want to go out somewhere it will cost me money which I won't have if I don't have a full time job. The key is finding a career you like.


----------



## Pennywise

Actually, a full-time work schedule demands only 1/3 of your time, and that's during the work week. Then you have weekends free unless you do overtime. What makes life fulfilling while working full-time is a) having pride or enjoyment in what you do, b) proper management of your free time to enjoy yourself, and/or c) a paycheck generous enough to be worth exchanging for 40 hours of your time every week.


----------



## truant

Who gets 40 hour work weeks? Seems to me people are either underemployed and get a few hours a week or they're expected to work overtime.

When I worked in retail, my typical work week was 45-50 hours plus the work I was expected to take home with me. And I didn't put in as much time as they wanted me to.

I'm self-employed now and typically work around 300 hours a month. I'm pretty sure 40 hour work weeks are a myth.


----------



## SilentLyric

JDsays said:


> @*SilentLyric*
> I think when you do the work to help others or you do the work to support people in your family, you can have a meaningful life even if you have a soul-sucking thankless job. It's cliche to say people want to do their jobs to help others or to support their families, but it's a general truth for a majority of people that have these monotonous grueling jobs. A person has to go beyond themselves into something greater to really have a fulfilling life. The problem is thinking that having meaning and enjoyment in life can only come from doing something for only yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this picture from The Simpsons of Homer's workstation at The Nuclear Plant illustrates my point.


I could see how this motivates others. although if you don't have a family, or significant other, (like me) then you're just supporting yourself. I mean your own family as a parent when I say family. as in having children. man this is confusing to read, but I just came back from work. quite tired.



SouthFL said:


> Work gives you something to do. I hate just sitting at the house and if I want to go out somewhere it will cost me money which I won't have if I don't have a full time job. The key is finding a career you like.


I have plenty of things I want to do, it's not an issue of "idle hands". It makes me upset that work takes time away from that.



Pennywise said:


> Actually, a full-time work schedule demands only 1/3 of your time, and that's during the work week. Then you have weekends free unless you do overtime. What makes life fulfilling while working full-time is a) having pride or enjoyment in what you do, b) proper management of your free time to enjoy yourself, and/or c) a paycheck generous enough to be worth exchanging for 40 hours of your time every week.


a) 0/10. no enjoyment, it's boring, no passion, no heart at all. and maybe even less pride because I work in a job that you don't need a degree for.

b) 5/10. although the fatigue from work makes it difficult to enjoy oneself.

c). 0/10. I make low pay. this is why a livable wage needs to become reality.



truant said:


> Who gets 40 hour work weeks? Seems to me people are either underemployed and get a few hours a week or they're expected to work overtime.
> 
> When I worked in retail, my typical work week was 45-50 hours plus the work I was expected to take home with me. And I didn't put in as much time as they wanted me to.
> 
> I'm self-employed now and typically work around 300 hours a month. I'm pretty sure 40 hour work weeks are a myth.


I'm normally scheduled for 40, but sometimes if there's not enough work I end up with around 36-38. lately I've been getting 40, which is good because full paycheck but also bad because it's still a badcheck and lose 40 hours of precious rare time on earth that I will never get back and if I'm on my deathbed with regrets there's nothing I can do except wait for the blackness to set in and my consciousness to cease to exist.


----------



## TenYears

I know what you mean, but if you can find a job that fits you and has a decent schedule, it's really not all so bad. I'm been off for six weeks (and probably will be for at least two more) because of a work injury. It was nice to have some down time at first, but tbh after the first week being locked by myself in my apartment all day is driving me crazy. I actually miss going to work in some ways, believe it or not. I miss the few friends I have there (even though they're just work friends).

I work 6am - about 3:00pm or sometimes a bit later, and half days on Fridays. That gives me a full 40 hours per week. I leave my house in the morning before traffic gets really bad, and I'm on my way home in the afternoons before it gets really bad. I have time to run errands (grocery store, whatever) before everyone is off work. I have half a day on Fridays and every Saturday and Sunday off. I don't *love* my job, ffs, but I could do a lot worse. I actually have a whole, whole lot of free time, since I only get to see my kids every other weekend. I actually have too much time on my hands sometimes. I guess if I had a full social life and actually had friends and did stuff on the weekends, I might feel different. But not having enough time for myself is not a big worry of mine lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> 24 hours in a day.
> Work for 8
> Sleep for 6
> 10 hours left.
> 2 hours to make food (buy groceries, breakfast, lunch and dinner)
> 1 hours to clean and organize (laundry, house, dishes)
> 5 hours to do hobbies
> 1 hour to groom self and pets
> 1 hour for fluff and misc
> Not social but still a full life if you ask me.
> 
> Saturday and Sunday 24 hours to self.
> 
> 8 hours of work a day earns enough to take some weeks off to vacation. 2-3 weeks for yourself.
> It also earns enough to raise kids parly, buy clothes that you use to look and feel nice and identify yourself with, and supplies for your hobbies and exitening food you want to work with or try out to feel like you have a full life.
> 
> I don't think you can have a full life unemployed. Or maybe you can. But _I_ can't.
> Really depends what your definition of a full life is and what your standards are.


Nice schedule. As far as enough for kids, clothes, etc. It depends on how much you make. Some people work full time (40+) and still can't afford basic things.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

1. People often get fulfillment from working. Most normal people don't like being lazy burdens, and want to live off their own hard work rather than just spend all their time as leisure. A lot of people will milk the system to stay unemployed, but many others become depressed when they're unable to work (I see it through my own job a lot since I deal with unemployed people and their medical conditions). 

2. "recovering from work" is not normal. As people with anxiety issues, that's how we spend our free time, but other people don't. They leave at the end of the day and then just go have fun and do what they want. 

3. Most people eventually get married and live with their significant other, minimizing travel time and making the most of their free time because they have the person they care about most right there with them always.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Sleep: 7-8 hours.
Work: 7.5 hours
Morning Routine: 1 Hour
Travel to work: 2 hours (my train is underground so can't Do anything on my phone). 
Preparing for the next work day: 2 hours.
De-Stress From Commuting in a sardine can: 1 hour .
Cleaning: 1 hour 

So I guess I get 3 hours to do what I want. Considering I spend most of the day doing things I hate it doesn't feel much. I never feel relaxed.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

Uh you don't. They designed it that way on purpose work life balance is some BS media uses. Unless you have money you're a wage slave. Prior generations were just too stupid/ in denial to admit it us millenials get **** on cause we want a fair trade for our time.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Sleep: 7-8 hours.
> Work: 7.5 hours
> Morning Routine: 1 Hour
> Travel to work: 2 hours (my train is underground so can't Do anything on my phone).
> Preparing for the next work day: 2 hours.
> De-Stress From Commuting in a sardine can: 1 hour .
> Cleaning: 1 hour
> 
> So I guess I get 3 hours to do what I want. Considering I spend most of the day doing things I hate it doesn't feel much. I never feel relaxed.


Do you actually accomplish everything in your routine? I'm still working on mine.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

I feel like most people here are forgetting the fact that not everyone would sit on their *** if they did not spend their time making someone else rich. If you have hobbies or could volunteer with free time then you wouldn't be lazy just because you don't slave for 8 hours doing a job that's probably unnecessary anyway. I feel like past generations were inefficient. Half the jobs today are bull we could find a way to spend time more effectively and have more time to actually live. It's not mooching off the system its called not wasting life.


----------



## nubly

Skeletra said:


> 24 hours in a day.
> Work for 8
> Sleep for 6
> 10 hours left.
> 2 hours to make food (buy groceries, breakfast, lunch and dinner)
> 1 hours to clean and organize (laundry, house, dishes)
> 5 hours to do hobbies
> 1 hour to groom self and pets
> 1 hour for fluff and misc
> Not social but still a full life if you ask me.
> 
> Saturday and Sunday 24 hours to self.
> 
> 8 hours of work a day earns enough to take some weeks off to vacation. 2-3 weeks for yourself.
> It also earns enough to raise kids parly, buy clothes that you use to look and feel nice and identify yourself with, and supplies for your hobbies and exitening food you want to work with or try out to feel like you have a full life.
> 
> I don't think you can have a full life unemployed. Or maybe you can. But _I_ can't.
> Really depends what your definition of a full life is and what your standards are.


That's pretty much my schedule. Work 40 hours and sleep about 40 hours. You just have to learn how to manage your free time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pennywise

truant said:


> Who gets 40 hour work weeks? Seems to me people are either underemployed and get a few hours a week or they're expected to work overtime.
> 
> When I worked in retail, my typical work week was 45-50 hours plus the work I was expected to take home with me. And I didn't put in as much time as they wanted me to.
> 
> I'm self-employed now and typically work around 300 hours a month. I'm pretty sure 40 hour work weeks are a myth.


40 hours is the standard full-time work week, the standard that the ideas of part-time and overtime are based on. Anything under that is considered underemployment/part-time and anything over is overtime/overemployment. This is coming from the Fair Labor Standards Act, which while not directly setting 40 hours as the official standard, _does_ say that wage-based employment (as opposed to salaried employment) is to be paid "time and a half" for all time over 40 hours worked in a work week. This is where the idea of "overtime" comes from, and the 40 hours basis it stems from.


----------



## Pennywise

SilentLyric said:


> a) 0/10. no enjoyment, it's boring, no passion, no heart at all. and maybe even less pride because I work in a job that you don't need a degree for.
> 
> b) 5/10. although the fatigue from work makes it difficult to enjoy oneself.
> 
> c). 0/10. I make low pay. this is why a livable wage needs to become reality.


 Sorry to hear that. Don't know why a job requiring a degree would a source of pride as opposed to one that _doesn't_ require one, though. Would it be possible for you to do community college part time, or online? It's much cheaper than the universities, and you may even be eligible for extra credit if you're lucky.

By the way, what do you mean by "a livable wage needs to become reality"?


----------



## truant

Pennywise said:


> 40 hours is the standard full-time work week, the standard that the ideas of part-time and overtime are based on. Anything under that is considered underemployment/part-time and anything over is overtime/overemployment. This is coming from the Fair Labor Standards Act, which while not directly setting 40 hours as the official standard, _does_ say that wage-based employment (as opposed to salaried employment) is to be paid "time and a half" for all time over 40 hours worked in a work week. This is where the idea of "overtime" comes from, and the 40 hours basis it stems from.


It's 44 hours here in Ontario, Canada, eh. But yeah, I know all that, I'm just griping. I used to make the schedules. A lot of the time our part-timers would get like 3-7 hours a week, even though they wanted to work like 24, because we just had no hours to give them. But all the salaried personnel (like me) were expected to work more than the 44 hours we were paid for. (Most of the salaried people I knew worked closer to 60.) I refused to work that much because I would have been making less per hour than my min wage part-times if I had.


----------



## whathaveibecome

I honestly can't believe some people here actually think you have plenty of free time while working or that getting few weeks off to yourself a year is good thing.
First of all in most companies to get 2 let alone 3 weeks of vacation you have to slave away 5-10 years of your life for them.
1-2 or even 3 weeks in 52 weeks a year to yourself is ****ing pathetic.
If you actually think working so much is good thing or that there can be balance between work and life you are nothing but brainwashed slave.

Most of jobs today are "40 hours max, no weekends" when you are on interview or starting a job, but you soon realize its more like 10 hours a day plus Saturday.
You can't even take ****ing vacation at once, whole week, or when you want, you have to plan your schedule so company can find replacement or help while you are gone, like who gives a **** about company when they are on vacation.

Working 40 hours a weeks is not just 40 hours like most people think.
You get up hour-two earlier, spend time in traffic, have to be at work like 15-20 minutes earlier just in case, being stuck in traffic while going home, coming home to relax, realizing you have **** to do, having to make yourself lunch for tomorrow for work, go sleep earlier so you can get enough rest etc, etc, thats way more than 8 hours a day, add sleeping 6-8 or 10 hours a day = no life.
Especially when you have SA or depression like most of us here do, then you spend every single second away from work recharging and worrying about next day, its ****ing hell.

It's all done so you are too tired to think too exhausted to take action against system, It's here to keep you down, you can't escape it or destroy it.
That's whats so perfect about this slave system, 99% of people don't even realize it exists.
While they look all they see is normal, decent life but what it is is nothing but slave system.

It all starts when you are born, your brainwashed parents already start brainwashing you too, then cartoons and shows are there to brainwash you some more, then religion, then school at age 5-6 to make sure you grow up thinking what they want you to think and not thinking for yourself.
They make you think kids with bad grades are never gonna be anything in life, kids who go "against rules" are bad kids, you have to obey the rules, study, not question anything, teachers are always right, police is always right, politicians are here for you.
To be successful in life you need good college (aka debt), then you need family and kids (more debt), then you need new car and huge house (even more debt) and you need to work hard aka more than 40 hours a week, hard work always pays off, gotta keep you busy, can't let you have too much time to think because you could possibly see through this BS.
Ads and commercials are there to sell you even more **** because you need more debt to make sure you are slave till you die.
Retirement age (which is constantly rising) is there to keep you motivated and working hard, even tho you will most likely not reach it, they make sure you don't.
Why give money to old slaves when you can get new, younger ones.
Food is poisoned (modified) giving you cancer, or other **** but they are hiding cure because they make more money off you dying then being cured.
After you die your debt or funeral costs go to your children to get them in debt as soon as they can.
Wanna escape this slave system and start your own business or something else, can't have that, gonna tax the **** out of you to get you back in slave system, wanna life of saving? nope, they made sure you don't earn enough and everything is expensive so you have to get back in system.
There is no escape, except death.


----------



## calichick

We don't.

We are vindictive and bitter creatures watching our savings accounts accumulate however dying a slow tortuous death doing jobs we don't even like in the first place.

No, just me?

I'm unhappy and miserable and I daydream about that one week out of every year where I get to not see my coworkers at 8:30 in the morning nor suck my boss's a** harder since she's the main determining factor if I get a raise or not.

And gut wrenchingly dull conversations about truly meaningless process improvements and email phrasing where I want to ply my 4.0 brains out that I ever had to learn Calculus, advanced English Literature or Quantitative Scientific Measures is beyond me because I was nearly capable of performing this same job without so much as a elementary degree.

I feel useless and gutted. I weigh my options between self-inflicted death, premature retirement, and fleeing civilized society every.day.of.my.life.

Painful.


----------



## calichick

whathaveibecome said:


> I honestly can't believe some people here actually think you have plenty of free time while working or that getting few weeks off to yourself a year is good thing.
> First of all in most companies to get 2 let alone 3 weeks of vacation you have to slave away 5-10 years of your life for them.
> 1-2 or even 3 weeks in 52 weeks a year to yourself is ****ing pathetic.
> If you actually think working so much is good thing or that there can be balance between work and life you are nothing but brainwashed slave.
> 
> Most of jobs today are "40 hours max, no weekends" when you are on interview or starting a job, but you soon realize its more like 10 hours a day plus Saturday.
> You can't even take ****ing vacation at once, whole week, or when you want, you have to plan your schedule so company can find replacement or help while you are gone, like who gives a **** about company when they are on vacation.
> 
> Working 40 hours a weeks is not just 40 hours like most people think.
> You get up hour-two earlier, spend time in traffic, have to be at work like 15-20 minutes earlier just in case, being stuck in traffic while going home, coming home to relax, realizing you have **** to do, having to make yourself lunch for tomorrow for work, go sleep earlier so you can get enough rest etc, etc, thats way more than 8 hours a day, add sleeping 6-8 or 10 hours a day = no life.
> Especially when you have SA or depression like most of us here do, then you spend every single second away from work recharging and worrying about next day, its ****ing hell.
> 
> It's all done so you are too tired to think too exhausted to take action against system, It's here to keep you down, you can't escape it or destroy it.
> That's whats so perfect about this slave system, 99% of people don't even realize it exists.
> While they look all they see is normal, decent life but what it is is nothing but slave system.
> 
> It all starts when you are born, your brainwashed parents already start brainwashing you too, then cartoons and shows are there to brainwash you some more, then religion, then school at age 5-6 to make sure you grow up thinking what they want you to think and not thinking for yourself.
> They make you think kids with bad grades are never gonna be anything in life, kids who go "against rules" are bad kids, you have to obey the rules, study, not question anything, teachers are always right, police is always right, politicians are here for you.
> To be successful in life you need good college (aka debt), then you need family and kids (more debt), then you need new car and huge house (even more debt) and you need to work hard aka more than 40 hours a week, hard work always pays off, gotta keep you busy, can't let you have too much time to think because you could possibly see through this BS.
> Ads and commercials are there to sell you even more **** because you need more debt to make sure you are slave till you die.
> Retirement age (which is constantly rising) is there to keep you motivated and working hard, even tho you will most likely not reach it, they make sure you don't.
> Why give money to old slaves when you can get new, younger ones.
> Food is poisoned (modified) giving you cancer, or other **** but they are hiding cure because they make more money off you dying then being cured.
> After you die your debt or funeral costs go to your children to get them in debt as soon as they can.
> Wanna escape this slave system and start your own business or something else, can't have that, gonna tax the **** out of you to get you back in slave system, wanna life of saving? nope, they made sure you don't earn enough and everything is expensive so you have to get back in system.
> There is no escape, except death.


Me and this person know what's up.

So depressed.

Are you by chance in Corporate America?

Scheduling:

6:30 AM - alarm goes off
6:50 AM - get out of bed
7:50 AM - finish make-up and hair
7:55 AM - frantically search for lunch in fridge
8:05 AM - rush a** to bus stop where bus will be late
8:25 AM - be crammed on bus smelling putrid odors of disgustingly unhygienic morons
8:45 AM - rush a** into office and greet boss
12:25 PM - stomach is growling but boss is yelling about a deadline/deliverable to meet, will take late lunch
1:10 PM - eat alone because people are catty a**holes at my office
2:30 PM - look at clock and realize going to be working late since haven't even started xx project
3:30 PM - don't even try to rush since there's less people on the bus later at night so weigh benefits of working till late
8:00 PM - wonder what I'm having for dinner and how much vegetables I've eaten this week and if I need to cook what's the easiest thing to make
8:30 PM - Janitor comes to empty bins
9:00 PM - walk a slow, defeating walk back to bus stop
9:30 PM - Arrivd home. Sometimes pull up laptop to work some more so boss won't yell at you. That it SAS or TV.
10:30 PM - Shower and eat
12:00 AM - try to stay awake watching YouTube videos but fall mercilessly to sleep with lights on making for a higher electric bill.
6:30AM do it again


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

@whathaveibecome Well said.


----------



## JamesM2

I feel that my weekdays are just a complete write-off. I have to get up earlier than I want to so I'm tired from the get-go, then it's off to work. Come home too exhausted to do anything I enjoy so usually I end up crashing on the sofa for a nap. Then I get back up again for dinner and whatever else needs doing, still feeling tired. Finally around 10 or 11pm I start to wake up, but of course then it's time for me to go to bed to get enough sleep for another day of work :|


----------



## nubly

calichick said:


> Me and this person know what's up.
> 
> So depressed.
> 
> Are you by chance in Corporate America?
> 
> Scheduling:
> 
> 6:30 AM - alarm goes off
> 6:50 AM - get out of bed
> 7:50 AM - finish make-up and hair
> 7:55 AM - frantically search for lunch in fridge
> 8:05 AM - rush a** to bus stop where bus will be late
> 8:25 AM - be crammed on bus smelling putrid odors of disgustingly unhygienic morons
> 8:45 AM - rush a** into office and greet boss
> 12:25 PM - stomach is growling but boss is yelling about a deadline/deliverable to meet, will take late lunch
> 1:10 PM - eat alone because people are catty a**holes at my office
> 2:30 PM - look at clock and realize going to be working late since haven't even started xx project
> 3:30 PM - don't even try to rush since there's less people on the bus later at night so weigh benefits of working till late
> 8:00 PM - wonder what I'm having for dinner and how much vegetables I've eaten this week and if I need to cook what's the easiest thing to make
> 8:30 PM - Janitor comes to empty bins
> 9:00 PM - walk a slow, defeating walk back to bus stop
> 9:30 PM - Arrivd home. Sometimes pull up laptop to work some more so boss won't yell at you. That it SAS or TV.
> 10:30 PM - Shower and eat
> 12:00 AM - try to stay awake watching YouTube videos but fall mercilessly to sleep with lights on making for a higher electric bill.
> 6:30AM do it again


You have a positive attitude when you're getting laid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

whathaveibecome said:


> I honestly can't believe some people here actually think you have plenty of free time while working or that getting few weeks off to yourself a year is good thing.
> First of all in most companies to get 2 let alone 3 weeks of vacation you have to slave away 5-10 years of your life for them.
> 1-2 or even 3 weeks in 52 weeks a year to yourself is ****ing pathetic.
> If you actually think working so much is good thing or that there can be balance between work and life you are nothing but brainwashed slave.
> 
> Most of jobs today are "40 hours max, no weekends" when you are on interview or starting a job, but you soon realize its more like 10 hours a day plus Saturday.
> You can't even take ****ing vacation at once, whole week, or when you want, you have to plan your schedule so company can find replacement or help while you are gone, like who gives a **** about company when they are on vacation.
> 
> Working 40 hours a weeks is not just 40 hours like most people think.
> You get up hour-two earlier, spend time in traffic, have to be at work like 15-20 minutes earlier just in case, being stuck in traffic while going home, coming home to relax, realizing you have **** to do, having to make yourself lunch for tomorrow for work, go sleep earlier so you can get enough rest etc, etc, thats way more than 8 hours a day, add sleeping 6-8 or 10 hours a day = no life.
> Especially when you have SA or depression like most of us here do, then you spend every single second away from work recharging and worrying about next day, its ****ing hell.
> 
> It's all done so you are too tired to think too exhausted to take action against system, It's here to keep you down, you can't escape it or destroy it.
> That's whats so perfect about this slave system, 99% of people don't even realize it exists.
> While they look all they see is normal, decent life but what it is is nothing but slave system.
> 
> It all starts when you are born, your brainwashed parents already start brainwashing you too, then cartoons and shows are there to brainwash you some more, then religion, then school at age 5-6 to make sure you grow up thinking what they want you to think and not thinking for yourself.
> They make you think kids with bad grades are never gonna be anything in life, kids who go "against rules" are bad kids, you have to obey the rules, study, not question anything, teachers are always right, police is always right, politicians are here for you.
> To be successful in life you need good college (aka debt), then you need family and kids (more debt), then you need new car and huge house (even more debt) and you need to work hard aka more than 40 hours a week, hard work always pays off, gotta keep you busy, can't let you have too much time to think because you could possibly see through this BS.
> Ads and commercials are there to sell you even more **** because you need more debt to make sure you are slave till you die.
> Retirement age (which is constantly rising) is there to keep you motivated and working hard, even tho you will most likely not reach it, they make sure you don't.
> Why give money to old slaves when you can get new, younger ones.
> Food is poisoned (modified) giving you cancer, or other **** but they are hiding cure because they make more money off you dying then being cured.
> After you die your debt or funeral costs go to your children to get them in debt as soon as they can.
> Wanna escape this slave system and start your own business or something else, can't have that, gonna tax the **** out of you to get you back in slave system, wanna life of saving? nope, they made sure you don't earn enough and everything is expensive so you have to get back in system.
> There is no escape, except death.


Looks like we share views on just about everything


----------



## Pennywise

truant said:


> It's 44 hours here in Ontario, Canada, eh. But yeah, I know all that, I'm just griping. I used to make the schedules. A lot of the time our part-timers would get like 3-7 hours a week, even though they wanted to work like 24, because we just had no hours to give them. But all the salaried personnel (like me) were expected to work more than the 44 hours we were paid for. (Most of the salaried people I knew worked closer to 60.) I refused to work that much because I would have been making less per hour than my min wage part-times if I had.


Could it be the nature of the service(s) your company provides that results in such inconsistent hours, or possibly declining business demanding cutbacks in hours for some employees?


----------



## andy0128

I get 4 weeks vacation a year. I can't imagine how people get by on 2 and not be worn out and miserable. 

If you work full-time and have a family then you barely get any free time I'm afraid. The appartment is never tidy except the odd occasion at the weekend. I leave at 8 in the morning and get back around 530-6. I have to go to bed around ten in order to get sufficient sleep given my insomnia, so there isnt much time in between to chill once other chores are out the way.


----------



## truant

Pennywise said:


> Could it be the nature of the service(s) your company provides that results in such inconsistent hours, or possibly declining business demanding cutbacks in hours for some employees?


Most indubitably. The company was run by corporate ticks whose sole ambition seemed to be to suck as much money as possible out of the company before leaping away to another host. They drained it dry and now sadly it is no more. They took my severance package with them; no doubt they stuck little umbrellas in it and drank it up someplace sunny and warm.

The people running the company had half the business sense of my lowest min wage customer service reps. But if there's one thing I learned about my time there it's that business sense is almost entirely irrelevant; not having a conscience is a far greater help if you want to climb the corporate ladder. The managers who did the best were the ones who cared the least about anyone but themselves. They fit the corporate culture to a T.

I have no objection to working, personally; I have a solid work ethic and take pride in my work. What I object to is taking orders from narcissistic cretins.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist

Yeah, a lot of people seem to become miserable slaves to their jobs. That's no fun. I want to be able to enjoy more than a few hours of my weekdays.

I think the best solution is to 1) work in something that you enjoy and that makes you feel fulfilled, and 2) don't focus on money.

I refuse to do the 9-5 grind in a job I hate, which is much easier when you don't have anybody depending on you. A lot of people have kids before they're financially secure, which makes them have to accept jobs they hate just to support their family.


----------



## komorikun

I've been thinking about this a lot lately. I'd really like to just work 4 days a week. This 5 days a week thing is too much and inefficient since you waste time commuting and such. I normally don't do jack **** on Fridays always. 

Might move to another country that has longer vacations or I might just start my own business. 

The work culture here is horrible. So many are brainwashed into thinking that working 9-5, 5 days a week is a sweet deal. They feel they are lucky to not be forced into working 50-70 hours a week...and of course not get paid overtime.


----------



## cybernaut

This is what I hope to avoid once I get a 100% full-time _career_. Most people who work the 9-5 schedule are some of the most miserable people I have ever met.You can see the misery in their face,hear how much they b*tch about not wanting to go to work,or just not caring about their work etiquette with other people to where they rather spread their misery to others.I noticed that ALOT on the US East Coast or with people who have worked the same job for 20+ years.If 'most' people actually cared to find something that suits their interests and skills,instead of going where 'the money' is at like brainwashed idiots, then perhaps people wouldn't be too miserable in countries such as the US. I also agree with many posts about the commuting issues...I don't know which is worse..the hassles of time consuming public communication or sitting in a lane of traffic in a car for who knows how long.

For now, I know that I want an interesting career that will dispatch me to various places overseas with a non 9-5 schedule.I don't see myself working in one specific area or one specific career position until my death.


----------



## Erroll

SilentLyric said:


> I mean, I get why people work full-time, most of us don't have a choice and need to in order to survive and pay the bills.
> 
> But how can you have a life when most of the time you spend is doing a job you hate, and the little free time you get is spent recovering from work? How is there any time to devote to yourself when most time is spent to a company that makes money off your grueling work?
> 
> And when you talk to people, unless you have interesting job, you won't be able to talk to them well because you won't have enough time to do your hobbies as much as you should, or have life experiences in general. It makes it harder to connect with people if you want to connect with people serious about their interests/passions.
> 
> In short: *Working full time becomes your life. And That is depress life.*
> 
> Ok, I have to go to my job like a good worker sheep. Bye. Will look at this later.


Having to spend huge chunks of your time on necessities, like chores or jobs makes me appreciate free time more. When I have too much time, I don't use it wisely. When I'm rushed to get everything done, each spare minute becomes precious and I know just how to spend it.


----------



## coeur_brise

Agreed with @whathaveibecome. It's come to a point that my weekends are so prized that they are mini-vacations. I hear they have up to 8 weeks of paid vacation in Sweden, makes me want to move to Europe. Goddamn. Though people are afraid of socialism. Also the working and school at the same time thing, that's just overkill to me. And yet people look for 4 year degrees.

Anyway, you could potentially put down anxiety and depression as a disability so if they allow accommodations for those, I'd take it. It's far better not to get depressed in the first place however. To inherit the work ethic of my third-world country parents is to inherit gold basically. Yes. In that world though, survival is no. 1 so work becomes a necessity. Here its like you can afford not to work for 18 years and then boom, devote 40 (or 80, whichever) hours to pay one month's rent. :/ I'd rather eat pizza and learn Italian.


----------



## boas

Short answer is they don't. The imperative of work dictates your life, and ultimately strangles any joy out of it. 

My routine is like this: 8 hours work (only 7.5 of which do I actually get paid for, even though I rarely take the full half hour break), 1 hour commute time each way, and 7 hours sleep. This leaves 7 hours spare. 1 is the first after I wake up and is gone straight away because I feel like I've been ran over by a ****ing train first thing in the morning and can do nothing but lie in bed staring at the alarm clock as I drift in and out of consciousness. 6. Another couple are gone for things like preparing and eating dinner and washing myself (that's another great gift of life: our bodies are naturally disgusting). So really it's 4, in which I'm too ****ing tired to do anything so I just lay in bed. I usually masturbate while fantasizing about a better life, stuff my face with junk food, and watch some **** on the internet, bored and suicidal. 

It's perverse really: these ****wits who can't stop themselves from breeding have kids precisely to enrich their tedious, monotonous lives, and in doing so condemn their offspring to the same fate. And so the cycle continues ad infinitum.

Horrible, nasty world with no redeeming features. Can't wait til I ****ing leave.


----------



## Pennywise

truant said:


> Most indubitably. The company was run by corporate ticks whose sole ambition seemed to be to suck as much money as possible out of the company before leaping away to another host. They drained it dry and now sadly it is no more. They took my severance package with them; no doubt they stuck little umbrellas in it and drank it up someplace sunny and warm.
> 
> The people running the company had half the business sense of my lowest min wage customer service reps. But if there's one thing I learned about my time there it's that business sense is almost entirely irrelevant; not having a conscience is a far greater help if you want to climb the corporate ladder. The managers who did the best were the ones who cared the least about anyone but themselves. They fit the corporate culture to a T.
> 
> I have no objection to working, personally; I have a solid work ethic and take pride in my work. What I object to is taking orders from narcissistic cretins.


It sound like your describing "corporate raiders", malicious leeches that acquire large portions of a company and uses their power to siphon its assets, often sinking the company in the process.


----------



## komorikun

boas said:


> Short answer is they don't. The imperative of work dictates your life, and ultimately strangles any joy out of it.
> 
> My routine is like this: 8 hours work (only 7.5 of which do I actually get paid for, even though I rarely take the full half hour break), 1 hour commute time each way, and 7 hours sleep. This leaves 7 hours spare. 1 is the first after I wake up and is gone straight away because I feel like I've been ran over by a ****ing train first thing in the morning and can do nothing but lie in bed staring at the alarm clock as I drift in and out of consciousness. 6. Another couple are gone for things like preparing and eating dinner and washing myself (that's another great gift of life: our bodies are naturally disgusting). So really it's 4, in which I'm too ****ing tired to do anything so I just lay in bed. I usually masturbate while fantasizing about a better life, stuff my face with junk food, and watch some **** on the internet, bored and suicidal.
> 
> It's perverse really: these ****wits who can't stop themselves from breeding have kids precisely to enrich their tedious, monotonous lives, and in doing so condemn their offspring to the same fate. And so the cycle continues ad infinitum.
> 
> Horrible, nasty world with no redeeming features. Can't wait til I ****ing leave.


Very good description.


----------



## bloated

boas said:


> Short answer is they don't. The imperative of work dictates your life, and ultimately strangles any joy out of it.
> 
> My routine is like this: 8 hours work (only 7.5 of which do I actually get paid for, even though I rarely take the full half hour break), 1 hour commute time each way, and 7 hours sleep. This leaves 7 hours spare. 1 is the first after I wake up and is gone straight away because I feel like I've been ran over by a ****ing train first thing in the morning and can do nothing but lie in bed staring at the alarm clock as I drift in and out of consciousness. 6. Another couple are gone for things like preparing and eating dinner and washing myself (that's another great gift of life: our bodies are naturally disgusting). So really it's 4, in which I'm too ****ing tired to do anything so I just lay in bed. I usually masturbate while fantasizing about a better life, stuff my face with junk food, and watch some **** on the internet, bored and suicidal.
> 
> It's perverse really: these ****wits who can't stop themselves from breeding have kids precisely to enrich their tedious, monotonous lives, and in doing so condemn their offspring to the same fate. And so the cycle continues ad infinitum.
> 
> Horrible, nasty world with no redeeming features. Can't wait til I ****ing leave.


that's cause you have a **** call centre job. if you had a great career and a life partner you would think differently...


----------



## boas

bloated said:


> that's cause you have a **** call centre job. if you had a great career and a life partner you would think differently...


Get a load of Sherlock Holmes over here.


----------



## 629753

lol, thank god im still a teenager. Good luck future me


----------



## unemployment simulator

it amazes me that people that hate their job can cover it up so well! how do they do it?

maybe it's because from a person with mental health problems it just seems having to cope with depression and situations that trigger social anxiety while at work as well as the pressure of the job,concentrating on that, and doing something you hate would be too much.. so maybe thats it? maybe its because most people aren't being bombarded with all these feels and they only have that one thing to deal with which makes doing it easy?


----------



## Virgilian

People are quite lucky to be working. I can promise you that being unemployed generally means that you can't live any sort of life. Trust me, I know. I would love to have a job. I always think of all of the things that I could do. I always think of being paid. But I don't have any work history and I am almost 30. Even though I am somewhat educated - I studied a Bachelor degree at University - I am pretty much unemployable due to no work history. Working and being paid would be a dream for me.


----------



## twitchy666

*smile. giggle*

gleeful forever.
easy

everyone get it. parts of puzzle all fitting. nothing missing. luck

I got there. I had it.

One person stops you.
Next
another go
more resentment
Each hurdle overcome is a pleasure

but
one person doesn't allow you
then again
next

snakes or ladders? slime or grip? Grit?

each topic / theme / thread has a time when randomly created 
I just heard Songs of Praise on TV reading this. Hymns. wide mouths. 
Human voice is the worst *evil tool* of *harm*, *depression*, *oppression*. Should have been notified in the bible. Wha... wha...:crying:

thou should not fire


----------



## springbreeze1

I think the secret is you need to have one of those perk jobs. My coworker spent their working hour playing Pokemon go and flirting. It's obviously a very enjoyable life, fulfillment aside.


----------



## Carolyne

I wish I could work full time again, I really need the money (and insurance, and retirement plan)


----------



## springbreeze1

Carolyne said:


> I wish I could work full time again, I really need the money (and insurance, and retirement plan)


Just keep looking. Keep sending resume. Try to get people who can give you internal referral.

I hate job hunting. I don't know if I can find another one if I lose this.


----------



## hulkamaniak

Well if I didn't work I just sat at home all day, usually on Facebook. While at work I spend a good time on Facebook anyway  

So I work 8 hours a day, sleep 7, takes 5 mins to get to work and 5 mins to get back. So basically get nearly 9ish hours of free time a day, I'd say that is a good work/life balance. Am just lucky I live near work; I would hate the exact same job if it took me even half an hour to get to and half an hour to get back, work travel is stressful, I know once I clock out for the day with in 5 minutes I will be home which is nice.


----------



## railcar82594

The peak of the "great recession" saw off many who could fool around during work or "nonessentials" to jobs lost to the global economy. Most jobs aren't "fulfilling" for most people, at least in the U.S. where now only 25% are making more than 50k.


----------



## soulstorm

boas said:


> Short answer is they don't. The imperative of work dictates your life, and ultimately strangles any joy out of it.
> 
> My routine is like this: 8 hours work (only 7.5 of which do I actually get paid for, even though I rarely take the full half hour break), 1 hour commute time each way, and 7 hours sleep. This leaves 7 hours spare. 1 is the first after I wake up and is gone straight away because I feel like I've been ran over by a ****ing train first thing in the morning and can do nothing but lie in bed staring at the alarm clock as I drift in and out of consciousness. 6. Another couple are gone for things like preparing and eating dinner and washing myself (that's another great gift of life: our bodies are naturally disgusting). So really it's 4, in which I'm too ****ing tired to do anything so I just lay in bed. I usually masturbate while fantasizing about a better life, stuff my face with junk food, and watch some **** on the internet, bored and suicidal.
> 
> It's perverse really: these ****wits who can't stop themselves from breeding have kids precisely to enrich their tedious, monotonous lives, and in doing so condemn their offspring to the same fate. And so the cycle continues ad infinitum.
> 
> Horrible, nasty world with no redeeming features. Can't wait til I ****ing leave.


:laugh: That was rather morbid but I also found it humorous. Why do we extend our lives just so we can get up in the morning and be miserable all over again? I guess we do find some enjoyment in life somewhere along the way. And then there are our dreams that keep us going too.


----------



## Gorgoroth9

This is why I hope people fight for the four day work week in my lifetime. Probably hoping for too much though.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

it only sucks if the pay is crap, the work is hard and you're still barely above poverty

which is the case for the majority of U.S citizens


----------



## Morpheus




----------



## Basics

Who said they did have a life? It isn't about time management. Who said 40 hours a week is a good way to live? Who said it is productive? Many companies are finding out now that they get more out of their employees by working them less. Go work for a cooler company which honors work/life balance, or become a consultant, or start your own business.

The last company where I worked had about a 32 hour a week schedule, and it is very well known. Companies like Google get this concept, losing teams work their employees into the ground. If I enjoy what I do, and love my coworkers, I enjoy the 40 hour work week, but I'm a bit weird.

Look, in Europe nobody really does the 60 hour a week schedule with 2 weeks off. European jobs are more like 35 hours a week off with 2 months vacation.


----------



## BourbonTea23

I completely agree with you, for me a full-time job will never be fulfilling. That's why I changed jobs. I used to work random shift patterns at my first job, then I did 9-5 at an office job, then I did 9:00-5:30 at another office job and was expected to stay late... some days I did 12 hour shifts as a freelance theatre worker. It got to the point I was panicking everyday.

Now I run my own business as a dog walker and my main working hours are 10:30 - 3:30. This includes driving around to pick up the dogs. I get a lie in which lowers my anxiety and I'm home before everyone else and have the most free time. I follow my own rules and have no one telling me what to do. I also make a decent wage because my money is made per dog rather than hourly. Last of all, I don't have to deal with anyones crap. The dogs are happy to see me and that's enough for me.

You have to find a job that works for you, and if you can't find it, make it!  Good luck.


----------



## Moxi

I've been looking at part-time positions, and I imagine there are careers where the hard work is rewarding. When I was little I wanted to work with plants, animals, or fossils.

Work is never fun, but I don't think it should be depressing when you dedicate a substantial portion of your one life to it. I might work as a kennel assistant for a short time since I just want to be as far as possible from my last job.


----------



## JustAnotherWife

I feel the same. I hate working 40 hours a week at a super boring job. My job pays well too and I sit there staring at a wall most of the time. But I dread going and cry a lot. My anxiety and depression takes over me so much that I don't care about the paycheck


----------



## twitchy666

*I never had a choice*



SilentLyric said:


> I mean, I get why people work full-time, most of us don't have a choice and need to in order to survive and pay the bills.


I was fired from first apprenticeship job. < 1 year
and second... 2.5 years
then best ever job. about 2.5 years
next
next
next

if not constantly addicted to watching football, wolf-whistling all day, forever, no job

I never quit

NOW
to pay all utilities and keep my home...
I must not have any food. water is served.

Anyone not employed? Stuck at home? Groping the TV for support?

what's on? Hi-de-hi? Dad's Army? You Being Served? Allo Allo? Mothers do 'ave 'em?


----------



## doe deer

they don't


----------



## Twilightforce

We don't.


----------

